# Used vs. New: Warranty Question



## Ciliatus (Jan 16, 2010)

I bought my Ruger SR9 used. If there's any kind of factory or manufacturer warranty on my gun does it only apply to the original owner? The reason I ask is after reading a lot of info on the forums I've noticed what seems to be some pretty decent barrel peening after around 250 rounds or so. I'm just wondering if I'll get any help from Ruger or if I'm on my own on this or any future issues.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I do not believe Rugers warantee is transferable,


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Ruger does not have a written warranty to any owner, but are known to take care of their products. Give them a call if you are having trouble.


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

Ruger is typically pretty good with warranties. I haven't seen them refuse warranty to anyone that had a valid claim even if they were not the original owner.


----------



## Ciliatus (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. I called and spoke with someone at Ruger and asked about the warranty. She told me that for the lifetime of the weapon, it's covered for manufacturer defect. As long as it's not something I've done to the gun, they'll cover it. Sounds like great customer service to me. While I wish the problem wasn't there to begin with but this is definitely a relief.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Since all the "warrantee" info is in the owner's manual and this was asked, I'm guessing maybe you don't have one. Call and request one, it's free.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The manual is also available on their web site

http://www.ruger.com/service/productHistory.html#


----------



## gahorn (Feb 21, 2010)

I once screwed up a Ruger pistol after a year of ownership. It was my fault and I told them about it. They not only fixed it, they replaced all the springs and trigger and hammer....no charge..and returned it to me freight pre-paid.

What a company!


----------

